# Antique: MILITARY OMEGA 120 SIMMON BROTHERS - HELP with PRICING!!



## jacobsp21 (Apr 17, 2013)

Antique: MILITARY OMEGA 120 SIMMON BROTHERS - HELP with PRICING!!

So, my grandfather just passed away and I found that he has this camera. I'm looking to sell it and I was wondering how much it was worth. Help anyone??!!

Oh and i have checked completed listings on EBAY.... Nothing useful!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 17, 2013)

Search for it on ebay, and choose "Completed Listings" to see what they have sold for.


----------



## ph0enix (Apr 18, 2013)

Sparky's advice sounds great.
All I wanted to add is that this isn't the best forum for questions like yours.  Beginners usually know very little about photo equipment, let alone older equipment.  That's part of the reason (or the entire reason if you ask them) they're here.


----------



## Mully (Apr 18, 2013)

Look here .......  Simmon Brothers: Omega 120 (USN) Price Guide: estimate a camera value


----------

